# háblame en portugues, por favor



## panjabigator

Quiero saber como se dice “háblame en portuguese, por favor.”  ¿Sería “fálame no portugêse, por favor?”


----------



## faranji

'Fala-me em português, por favor'.


----------



## Maria Maya

"fala-me em português" não me parece linguagem coloquial, pelo menos soaria empolado no Rio de Janeiro, ainda mais que aqui, informalmente, dificilmente se obedece a regra de não começar frase com pronome pessoal átono.


----------



## Outsider

Certo, uma tradução menos marcada é "Fale comigo em português, por favor".


----------



## magdala

Maria Maya said:


> "fala-me em português" não me parece linguagem coloquial, pelo menos soaria empolado no Rio de Janeiro, ainda mais que aqui, informalmente, dificilmente se obedece a regra de não começar frase com pronome pessoal átono.


 
Perdão María mas não posso concordar contigo. Quanto ao que se fala no Rio, eu nem opino, mas em Portugal é perfeitamente coloquial , informal e usual dizer-se: "fala-me em português". 
Por outro lado eu diria que: "Fale comigo em português, por favor" , além de ser muito formal, tem uma nuance muito abrasileirada. Talvez seja só uma impressão minha, não sei...


----------



## Amarello

magdala said:


> Perdão María mas não posso concordar contigo. Quanto ao que se fala no Rio, eu nem opino, mas em Portugal é perfeitamente coloquial , informal e usual dizer-se: "fala-me em português".
> Por outro lado eu diria que: "Fale comigo em português, por favor" , além de ser muito formal, tem uma nuance muito abrasileirada. Talvez seja só uma impressão minha, não sei...


 
É possivel dizer: "fala para mim em portugues" tambem?
Amarello


----------



## faranji

Amarello said:


> É possivel dizer: "fala para mim em portugues" tambem?
> Amarello


 
Aí que tem uma nuance abrasileirada!!


----------



## Maria Maya

Bom, como eu mesmo disse estou falando de linguagem coloquial, utilizada no Brasil e mais especificamente como soa para mim que sou carioca, o que quer dizer que acho que não vale para o Brasil inteiro, quem dirá para outros países de língua portuguesa. Achei que podia ser uma informação de interesse para quem propôs o tópico. Não entendi se o adjetivo "abrasileirada" que surgiu é pejorativo, não entendo porque seria. Pelo menos eu, quando leio as respostas, me interesso por estas informações a respeito dos falares regionais.


----------



## Maria Maya

Agora, voltando ao tópico propriamente dito, é outsider, gostei de "fala comigo em português", talvez o por favor fosse substituído pelo verbo poder, tipo "pode falar comigo em português ?" e a entonação da frase seria importante também. 

"Falar para mim em português", não soa nada bem. Eu não tenho formação em letras, por isso desculpem os achismos, mas acho que quando se usa "falar para" se espera lá na frente sobre o que se vai falar, tipo "ela falou para mim que ia ao cinema". Pode-se dizer "ela falou comigo que ia ao cinema", uhm... Acho que não tenho neste momento competência para discorrer sobre estes problemas de regência do verbo falar... Não sei se interessa este viés, deixo com vocês. Até.


----------



## magdala

Maria Maya said:


> Bom, como eu mesmo disse estou falando de linguagem coloquial, utilizada no Brasil e mais especificamente como soa para mim que sou carioca, o que quer dizer que acho que não vale para o Brasil inteiro, quem dirá para outros países de língua portuguesa. Achei que podia ser uma informação de interesse para quem propôs o tópico. Não entendi se o adjetivo "abrasileirada" que surgiu é pejorativo, não entendo porque seria. Pelo menos eu, quando leio as respostas, me interesso por estas informações a respeito dos falares regionais.


 
Olá Maria! Gostava apenas de desfazer um mal-entendido. Quando eu falei em "nuance abrasileirada" se tivesse dito "brasileirismo" provavelmente não soaria tão mal. Evidentemente a tua opinião é tão valiosa como a de qualquer outro e agradecem-se sempre estas intervenções provenientes de diferentes partes do globo para podermos alargar os nossos conhecimentos linguísticos.
Aqui em Portugal ouve-se falar em brasileiro todos os dias, em quase todos os lares, dentro e fora de casa, bom pelo menos na grande área de Lisboa e há momentos em que acabamos ficando um pouco confusos.

O exemplo do Outsider "*Fale comigo em português, por favor*" é tão usado em Portugal como  o de Faranji '*Fala-me em português, por favor'*. Quando dei a minha anterior resposta fiquei na dúvida porque não tive muito tempo para reflectir sobre o assunto (tinha chegado a hora de jantar e já estavam a chamar-me para a mesa). E decididamente "*fala para mim em português*" é um brasileirismo.
Também é certo que se  podem fazer algumas alterações e trocar o "*por favor*" proposto por Outsider, por "*podes*" no inicio do discurso, ou até "*importas-te*", como também "*fazes-me o favor de*",  "*gostaria (ou gostava) que falasses comigo..."* suponho que existe uma grande variedade de formas de apresentar uma sugestão; é à vontade do freguês (como se diz por cá)!
  Saudações


----------



## kurumin

_Vamos falar em português!_ e pronto


----------



## Ramirex

por favor quiero aprender a falar portugues muito bem brigado



kurumin said:


> _Vamos falar em português!_ e pronto


quiero aprender a falar em portugues por favor


----------



## Outsider

Hola, bienvenido al foro. 
¿Qué es lo que quiere decir?


----------



## Alandria

Existem tantas possibilidades:

Vamos falar em português, por favor? (informal)
Vamo' falar em português. (coloquial)
Será que dá pra a gente falar em português?
Fale comigo em português. (mais fria)
Fala em português comigo. 
Fala comigo em português.


----------



## qalafá

Hola! eu sou professora de espanhol e também quero apreder português! 
Saudações


----------



## magdala

qalafá said:


> Hola! eu sou professora de espanhol e também quero apreder português!
> Saudações


Bemvinda ao fórum qalafá!
Parece-me a mim que andamos todos à procura do mesmo!  
E um bom ano!


----------



## Amarello

Para os novos amigos,

Voces vao aprender muitas coisas porque este foro é realmente interessante! Bemvindos.

Abraco,

Amarello


----------



## qalafá

Obrigado, e um bom ano para você também (esta bem assim  ?)


----------



## asmborges

"fala para mim em português" não existe em Pt - Br.............

La mejor manera, y que no suena como imperativo, y que puede ser utilizada em Pt y Br, es la que ya fue dicha antes: "Vamos falar em Português, que tal?"


----------



## Amarello

asmborges said:


> "fala para mim em português" não existe em Pt - Br.............
> 
> La mejor manera, y que no suena como imperativo, y que puede ser utilizada em Pt y Br, es la que ya fue dicha antes: "Vamos falar em Português, que tal?"


 

Tinha dúvidas porque num site (Jornal de Notícias) vi : "... Nenhum falava inglês. Não sei como se entenderam", comenta, sobre os misteriosos caminhos que uniram, em Perth, na distante Austrália, uma portuguesa e um italiano. "Em casa, *a minha mãe só fala para mim em português*. O meu pai fala-me em italiano. Respondo em português".
Saudacoes,
Amarello


----------



## Vanda

Na fala informal, algumas pessoas usam esta construção "fala pra mim em português".


----------



## MOC

Alandria said:


> Existem tantas possibilidades:
> 
> Vamos falar em português, por favor? (informal)
> Vamo' falar em português. (coloquial)
> Será que dá pra a gente falar em português?
> Fale comigo em português. (mais fria)
> Fala em português comigo.
> Fala comigo em português.




Pessoalmente, usaria a última dessas sugestões. Se usasse essa frase pareceria frio a um brasileiro?

Mas mais provável ainda, seria acabar por falar no idioma da outra pessoa.


----------



## panjabigator

Gracias amigos!  Me alegre que hayáis escrito tanta información!  Me di cuenta que se me olvido de incluir el contexto de esa pregunta.  Trabajaba en Macy's y se me encontró en una situación con un cliente Brasileña que no hablaba en ingles sino portugués.  Por poder entenderlo, pensaba que seria mas fácil si me hablase en Portugués, pero no supe la manera apropriada de decirlo.  De todas maneras, lo dije en español

 Muito obrigado!


----------



## Outsider

Se era uma cliente sua, deve dizer "fale", e não "fala".


----------



## panjabigator

Pero só no Portugal, no?  

Trate de decir "pero solamente se emplea "fale" en Portugal.


----------



## Outsider

Não, no Brasil também. "Fala" é demasiado informal para se falar com uma cliente.


----------



## Alandria

Realmente o Outside tem razão. "Fale" é uma forma bem mais adequada para se tratar um cliente.


----------



## Maria Maya

Bom, usando o orelhômetro para medir, até onde eu sei, no Brasil (ou então vou me restringir ao Rio de Janeiro, para me arriscar menos) não se faz esta diferença do espanhol, tratamento informal - segunda pessoa do singular, tratamento formal - terceira pessoa do singular, então eu não acho que faria muita diferença usar "fale" ou "fala", acho que se usam outras ferramentas do discurso para mostrar que a situação é formal ou informal, tipo, situações formais pedem maior uso de fórmulas de educação (por favor, entre outras), usar o verbo no futuro do pretérito, o uso do verbo poder, o uso de tratamentos como "a senhora, o senhor". 

Inclusive, no que diz respeito ao imperativo afirmativo, acho que aqui pelo sudeste simplesmente não se usa a terceira pessoa (fale), se usa o "fala", enquanto me arrisco a dizer que no nordeste não se usa a segunda (fala), mas sim o "fale". Em resumo, quando é uma situação formal, acho que a tendência é buscar outra construção, não usar o imperativo. Inclusive, acho que por isso, as vezes temos a impressão que os espanhóis são pouco educados.


----------



## Alandria

*Maria Maysa

*Às vezes fazemos essas distinções, mas nem notamos, é raro eu chegar a um hospital e a atendente me tratar usando o imperativo afirmativo em segunda pessoa. Sempre é em terceira. 

(palavra de quem esteve num hospital ontem)


----------



## qalafá

Hoje eu perguntei a meu professora sobre esto,  e disse-me 
isso em Brasil que falam "falar para mim"


----------



## qalafá

"Inclusive, acho que por isso, as vezes temos a impressão que os espanhóis são pouco educados."
os espanhóis adicionan por favor


----------



## uchi.m

panjabigator said:


> Gracias amigos!  Me alegre que hayáis escrito tanta información!  Me di cuenta que se me olvido de incluir el contexto de esa pregunta.  Trabajaba en Macy's y se me encontró en una situación con un cliente Brasileña que no hablaba en ingles sino portugués.  Por poder entenderlo, pensaba que seria mas fácil si me hablase en Portugués, pero no supe la manera apropriada de decirlo.  De todas maneras, lo dije en español
> 
> Muito obrigado!



Você pode abordar o/a cliente desta forma: "_Pode falar em português mesmo!_"


----------



## merodakke

Gostei Uchi.m, disse pouco mas disse tudo huauhuha


----------



## Minimagpro

Amarello said:


> Tinha dúvidas porque num site (Jornal de Notícias) vi : "... Nenhum falava inglês. Não sei como se entenderam", comenta, sobre os misteriosos caminhos que uniram, em Perth, na distante Austrália, uma portuguesa e um italiano. "Em casa, *a minha mãe só fala para mim em português*. O meu pai fala-me em italiano. Respondo em português".
> Saudacoes,
> Amarello



você pode usar os 2. 

A minha mãe só fala para mim em português.
A minha mãe só fala comigo em porguguês.

O meu pai fala comigo em italiano.
Não penso que pd dizer <O meu pai fala-me em italiano pq fala-me é diferente da palava fala comigo

mas não sou profesor


----------



## Maria Maya

Bom, primeiro gostaria de dizer que eu não disse que os espanhóis são mal educados, longe de mim, até porque corre um pouco "de esta sangre" nas minhas veias, se dei esta impressão, foi equivocada. Eu só disse que o uso mais intenso dos imperativos dá impressão de, se preferirem, maior secura. Pode ser que seja um equívoco mesmo.

Quanto ao "fala para mim", se usa, por exemplo "fala para mim o que você quer", mas "fala para mim em espanhol", me soa como uma pessoa estrangeira falando, se entende o sentido, mas... Para explicar seria necessário entrar em regência verbal, eu não sei assim de improviso.

Em todo caso, beijos a todos e vamos esperar as próximas contribuições.


----------



## Alandria

Maria Maya said:


> mas "fala para mim em espanhol", me soa como uma pessoa estrangeira falando, se entende o sentido, mas... Para explicar seria necessário entrar em regência verbal, eu não sei assim de improviso.
> 
> Em todo caso, beijos a todos e vamos esperar as próximas contribuições.



Concordo plenamente.


----------



## jazyk

Eu também.


----------



## araceli

Oi pessoal:

Pode ser assim, na fala coloquial?:

Por favor, me fala em português direitinho?

Só mais uma idéia...  

Até mais.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

qalafá said:


> Obrigado, e um bom ano para você também (esta bem assim  ?)


Sim, está ótimo.
Vamos, então, todos falar (escrever) em português, por favor ?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

araceli said:


> Oi pessoal:
> 
> Pode ser assim, na fala coloquial?:
> 
> Por favor, me fala em português direitinho?
> 
> Só mais uma idéia...
> 
> Até mais.


Não gostei deste exemplo, pois parece conversa para criancinhas ...


----------

